# Average Weight for female GSD



## Ripley2016 (Mar 6, 2016)

Hi all,
I'm new here but I've been a fan of the GSD for about a decade and I'm very excited to be getting our puppy in May.
I want to get a second crate to use for travel in the car and maybe for crate training inside the house. We have a metal one I'm planning to use in the master bedroom just for sleeping. 
However I have a mid size SUV with only a 30" height so I was hoping I could get away with a Large Crate instead of X-Large. Seems like most of the females are running around 60 lbs.
What weight is your female GSD?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

you will need to look at the size of the females your breeder produces. I currently have a male who is under 60lbs, my females were 70lbs & 85lbs at maturity.


----------



## brucebourdon (Jun 2, 2010)

I agree with Fodder, check with your breeder. FYI my last was 73 lbs as an adult.

And congrats and welcome!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

Mine is 69lbs.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Mine is 65 lbs


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

I use "seatbelts/ harnesses for my dogs.


----------



## Sheera67 (Mar 29, 2015)

Mine is 85lbs at 14 months , I personally think that's a little to much for my female , I would like her to stable out at about 75 -80lbs


----------



## Augustine (Nov 22, 2014)

The breed standard sets it at 49-71 pounds for females, but it can go a lot higher than that.

If you want to guestimate, though, I'd say 65-70 pounds is bound to be the most accurate guess.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I have 4 females ranging from 53-70# so it will depend on what is normal in the lines your female comes from. It will also have far more to do with how tall they are Vs. how heavy. 30" should be sufficient for car travel, where bigger is not always better, unless your female ends up huge.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I've only had four females, my largest one was about 73lbs more or less, the other 3 have been in the 60 - 63lb range. Now my boys have really run the gamut from Tex at about 60 lbs to Yukon at 115 lbs.


----------



## SiegersMom (Apr 19, 2011)

My breeder told me her females normal mature out around 65lbs. Mine turned 1 this month and I would say she is right at 60 now but I need to weight her.


----------



## JRC (Jan 27, 2016)

Augustine said:


> The breed standard sets it at 49-71 pounds for females, but it can go a lot higher than that.
> 
> If you want to guestimate, though, I'd say 65-70 pounds is bound to be the most accurate guess.


49 pounds that seems small? But standard or spec I could care a less.Big or small I love them all :gsdbeggin:


----------



## Jay-jay-GSD (Jan 8, 2016)

I have a female pup only 10 weeks old and she's almost 20 pounds already


----------



## Jay-jay-GSD (Jan 8, 2016)

Ripley2016 said:


> Hi all,
> I'm new here but I've been a fan of the GSD for about a decade and I'm very excited to be getting our puppy in May.
> I want to get a second crate to use for travel in the car and maybe for crate training inside the house. We have a metal one I'm planning to use in the master bedroom just for sleeping.
> However I have a mid size SUV with only a 30" height so I was hoping I could get away with a Large Crate instead of X-Large. Seems like most of the females are running around 60 lbs.
> What weight is your female GSD?


 I think it mostly depends on the genes if her parents and grandparents and great grandparents are big more than likely the puppy will grow big


----------



## JRC (Jan 27, 2016)

Jay-jay-GSD said:


> I have a female pup only 10 weeks old and she's almost 20 pounds already


That seems about right? Dixie was 22.1 at ten weeks.I weigh her once a week she will be 19 tomorrow.


----------



## Jay-jay-GSD (Jan 8, 2016)

JRC said:


> Jay-jay-GSD said:
> 
> 
> > I have a female pup only 10 weeks old and she's almost 20 pounds already
> ...





JRC said:


> Jay-jay-GSD said:
> 
> 
> > I have a female pup only 10 weeks old and she's almost 20 pounds already
> ...


i have seen some pups only weighting upto 10 pounds at 10 weeks old and they turned out quite big I guess it's mostly to to with genes wise all on the background of the grandparents etc


----------



## edanzanders (Mar 23, 2015)

My dog's mother was around 50 lbs. She was tiny. Her dad was average for a male, but all the pups were huge. She delivered by c-section, and my 16 month old female weighs 85 lbs and I keep her very lean. Such a freak thing!


----------



## Jay-jay-GSD (Jan 8, 2016)

edanzanders said:


> My dog's mother was around 50 lbs. She was tiny. Her dad was average for a male, but all the pups were huge. She delivered by c-section, and my 16 month old female weighs 85 lbs and I keep her very lean. Such a freak thing!


She is a big female she's beautiful


----------

